# Hi Everyone!



## shazcious (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Im Shazila & Im from Singapore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Im a lurker and Im new to M.A.C. I like what I see in here,helpful tips and pretty FOTDs! Makes me wanna buy more M.A.C! 

Hugs & Kisses for all of you!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi Shazila! *pretty name*, welcome to specktra


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 30, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## lara (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 2, 2006)

hi shazila!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i LOVE Your name btw!


----------



## Dawn (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome Shazila!


----------

